# Cercasi Persone per Fantacalcio Online



## Tic (17 Agosto 2015)

Io e i miei amici di internet volevamo organizzare un fantacalcio online, siamo già 4/5 e cerchiamo 2-3 (pure 4-5) persone per un fantacalcio su fantagazzetta ad aste.
Quindi chi sarebbe interessato basta che faccia l'asta a settembre con noi sul sito, e poi che metta la formazione anche solo una volta l'anno 
C'è qualche interessato?


----------



## danykz (17 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Io e i miei amici di internet volevamo organizzare un fantacalcio online, siamo già 4/5 e cerchiamo 2-3 (pure 4-5) persone per un fantacalcio su fantagazzetta ad aste.
> Quindi chi sarebbe interessato basta che faccia l'asta a settembre con noi sul sito, e poi che metta la formazione anche solo una volta l'anno
> C'è qualche interessato?



Presente!


----------



## Tic (18 Agosto 2015)

Nessun altro?


----------



## Tic (27 Agosto 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> Presente!



mi puoi lasciare la tua email in mp?


----------



## Love (27 Agosto 2015)

perchè non facciamo un fantacalcio milanworld su fantagazzetta...però no ad asta...sarebbe troppo complicato...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2015)

Ci sarei anche io. Sia per quello coi tuoi amici che per quello di MW


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2015)

Io ci sono.


----------



## Tic (27 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi se siete veramente interessati mandatemi l'email per mp che vi invito nella lega


----------



## danykz (28 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se siete veramente interessati mandatemi l'email per mp che vi invito nella lega



Non posso mandare pm se non arrivo a 150 messaggi


----------



## Tic (28 Agosto 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> Non posso mandare pm se non arrivo a 150 messaggi



Ti ho inviato i dati per mp, vedi se riesci


----------



## danykz (28 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Ti ho inviato i dati per mp, vedi se riesci



Purtroppo non va, casomai mandami la tua mail per MP e ti mando una mail cosi vedi il mio indirizzo


----------



## Tic (28 Agosto 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non va, casomai mandami la tua mail per MP e ti mando una mail cosi vedi il mio indirizzo



mandami un email qua [email protected]


----------



## danykz (28 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> mandami un email qua [email protected]


Tutto fatto! Inviato, dimmi se hai ricevuto


----------



## Tic (28 Agosto 2015)

danykz ha scritto:


> Tutto fatto! Inviato, dimmi se hai ricevuto



ricevuto e invito inviato


----------



## Tic (30 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ci sarei anche io. Sia per quello coi tuoi amici che per quello di MW





Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io ci sono.





danykz ha scritto:


> Tutto fatto! Inviato, dimmi se hai ricevuto



Cucù, c'è nessuno?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2015)

Scusate è che non ho seguito il topic.

Comunque

[email protected]


----------



## Tic (30 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Scusate è che non ho seguito il topic.
> 
> Comunque
> 
> [email protected]



ti ho inviato l'invito


----------

